# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  BM pharmaceuticals new style vials.

## Retabolil2

Testopin-100, testosterone propionate , 100mg/1ml it comes in 2ml vials.
Decadubol-100, nandrolone decanoate, 100mg/1ml it comes in 2ml vials.
Testen-250, testosterone enanthate 250mg/1ml, 500mg per vial. 
Dubol-100, nandrolone phenylpropionate, 100mg/1ml it comes in 2ml vials as well.

----------


## Retabolil2

TESTEN-250, its a bomb, 500mg of test enanthate per vial!!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Retabolil2

DUBOL-100, nandrolone phenlpropionate, aka Durabolin , fast acting deca ! Its not easy to find this stuff  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Retabolil2

DECADUBOL-100. Not bad substitution for overpriced Organon yellow tops  :Welcome:

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Good heads up reta.

----------


## Retabolil2

Testopin-100. 200mg Of Test Propionate Per Vial.

----------


## Retabolil2

Take a look at the caps!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Retabolil2

Ooops! Almost foprgot about Testenon. its a blend of two esthers, test enanthate and test prop. Something like testoviron

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

Looks good man! Have you used it yet?

----------


## symatech

> DUBOL-100, nandrolone phenlpropionate, aka Durabolin , fast acting deca ! Its not easy to find this stuff


sweeet!  :Cool:

----------


## hillas

do they still make this type ?  :Big Grin:  I just got the same red decadubol-100 as shown in the photo. Its exp date is 2007 and is made at year 2005  :Big Grin:  is it fake ? or real ?

----------


## Retabolil2

> do they still make this type ?  I just got the same red decadubol-100 as shown in the photo. Its exp date is 2007 and is made at year 2005  is it fake ? or real ?


yes they still make those.

----------


## j0nne

> TESTEN-250, its a bomb, 500mg of test enanthate per vial!!!


this shit really rocks :Evil2:

----------


## Bizz

im on those testopin they are amazing can wait to try the new one :7up:

----------


## JohnnyB

I've used the Teston-250 and the Testopin-100 good stuff

JohnnyB

----------


## Smart-tony

Love the look to them. :7up:

----------


## Stumbo

I would kill to engrave my bottles like that

----------

